# Rooting Evo 3D Question



## Rythmyc

Is the Rev tool the only thing required to root the Evo 3D? Last time I tried using it, it didn't work correctly. Is the HTC tool required as well?


----------



## jasKaos

Rythmyc said:


> Is the Rev tool the only thing required to root the Evo 3D? Last time I tried using it, it didn't work correctly. Is the HTC tool required as well?


Depends on your HBOOT version. If your 3vo has hboot 1.5, you have to use the HTC Tool/HTC Unlock method... while if you have 1.4 or earlier, you can use Rev to root/s-off your device.


----------

